# Embarassing incident in Harrods!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

A Lady walks into Harrods. She looks around, spots a beautiful diamond bracelet and walks over to inspect it.

As she bends over to look more closely, she unexpectedly farts.
Very embarrassed, she looks around nervously to see if anyone noticed her little whoops and prays that a sales person was not anywhere near. 

As she turns round, her worst nightmare materializes in the form of a salesman standing right behind her – Good looking as well!

Cool as a cucumber, he displays all of the qualities one would expect of a professional in a store like Harrods.

He politely greets the lady with, ‘Good day, Madam. How may we help you today?’

Blushing and uncomfortable, but still hoping that the salesman somehow missed her little “incident” she asks ‘what is the price of this lovely bracelet’?

He answers, “Madam – if you farted just looking at it, you’re going to s**t yourself when I tell you the price"! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one. Love it


----------

